# Developing?



## andress (May 3, 2012)

I am not sure as where as to start as fast as developing so for my first film roll I was going to go to a photo center and get it develop. The only place around where I like (within 15 miles) that develop 120 is Sam's Club. But I don't know if I should trust this guy to do it or not. I've been waiting a week for him to come into work to do it. So does anyone know of any photography/camera store's that develop within the state of Tennessee, or Kentucky?

Thank You.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 3, 2012)

Umm, what kind of film are you talking about ... Colour negative, Colour positive, or B&W negative ?


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2012)

Sam's Club does 120?  Do they send it out, or do they actually do it in the store?

There are plenty of places you can send it out to.

Here's one:
A trusted name in photo processing for over 50 years - Dwayne's Photo


----------



## andress (May 3, 2012)

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> Umm, what kind of film are you talking about ... Colour negative, Colour positive, or B&W negative ?



Colour negative?   no really sure this is my first time.


----------



## andress (May 3, 2012)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Sam's Club does 120?  Do they send it out, or do they actually do it in the store?
> 
> There are plenty of places you can send it out to.
> 
> ...



They do it at the store.  I'm going to drop it off tomorrow morning. I was going to try walmart but someone said it takes two weeks.  I will look into the dewayne. Thanks you.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 4, 2012)

Richard Photo Lab or bust.


----------



## ambaker (May 6, 2012)

Walmart sends their 120 out.  This is a good thing.  The kids that work in the store, you do not want touching your film.  The film usually goes to Fuji, or in some areas Dwayne's.  Yes it takes longer, but your chances of it being done right are much, much better.

Nobody around here in SE Missouri does 120 on site.  I take my color 35 to Walgreens, only because they still do enough business to keep the chemicals fresh, the machines in shape, and the tech there is actually a photographer himself.


----------



## Cruzingoose (May 7, 2012)

If your SAMS does in-house film processing consider yourself lucky. The SAMS out here only does inkjet digital prints, NO FILM PROCESSING at all.




http://www.dwaynesphoto.com//QUOTE]

They do it at the store.  I'm going to drop it off tomorrow morning. I was going to try walmart but someone said it takes two weeks.  I will look into the dewayne. Thanks you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Josh66 (May 7, 2012)

andress said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it takes 2 weeks, they are sending it out.  I'd be really surprised if Sam's wasn't sending it out too.
You can send it out (probably even to the same place) on your own, and probably save a little bit of money.  It would also come right to your door, so you wouldn't have to go back to the store to pick it up.


----------



## andress (Jun 2, 2012)

They have a night shift stocker who knows how to do it so he does it on the side for the photo lab.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 2, 2012)

So, it's just some guy that develops his own film?  I don't necessarily have a problem with that, but I wouldn't call that "Sam's does 120".


----------



## andress (Jun 2, 2012)

He develops the 120 film for the sams club in our town.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm just saying, I don't see how that is any different than if you were just mailing the film to me...  What if this guy messes up a roll of your film (probably unlikely, just playing devil's advocate)?  Does the store management even know about this?


----------

